# OTBS Image Broken - How to Fix it



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

The OTBS Logo image is broken and it is easier for you guys to fix it individually than it is for me to get into the database and try to do mass replacements.

It is showing as located at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ima...tbs-member.gif

It needs to show as http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...tbs-member.gif

*To fix you will need to go to the usercp and edit your signature with the corrected link.*

If you have any problems with this just post and myself or someone will post more detailed instructions.

I can fix it for anyone who absolutely cannot figure out how so if you get frustrated with it just holler at me before you kick the dog and I will do it for you.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 13, 2007)

.. be sure to put the image url inside of img tags like this:


----------

